# JUST CROPPED :D



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

ok.. because of other threads, i just want to say. i welcome all feedback, but if youre just going to have negative things to say, then please don't post on this thread... Dont need another getting closed!

But Chino got his ears done tuesday evening and we werent able to pick him up til 7 am... He is wearing a clear cone.. LOL... so it kinda pushes down on his ears BUT they stand up on their own. Jaime and I are excited!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

oohhh the ears are gonna look good. they look a little long, but they look good! u kept the bells, GOOD CALL hahah easier to maintain.  yay for chino, hes got his grown man ears


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Chino looks good with a full show crop.


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

awwww thats so cute!!!!!


----------



## Mali_Blu (Apr 23, 2009)

looks good. but what is the appropriate age to crop ears. and does the local vet do it or do you have to go somewhere special?


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

Chino looks totally chill in the pictures.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Aw, Chino looks great! I love how his eye mask fades to a lighter color towards his ears  Can't wait to see how he grows into those new ears!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

chino looks good im glad to hear he's doing ok


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

he looks good man looks like he'll grow into em!!!!!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Mali_Blu said:


> looks good. but what is the appropriate age to crop ears. and does the local vet do it or do you have to go somewhere special?


I would personally stick to 10-16 weeks. Heard of people doing it way before and people doing it after, but I think that time period is best.

And not all local vets do it. Mine was not his local vet, it was a vet about 45 minutes away with 24 yrs of experience. Its a "3" Show crop done by a laser:roll:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> chino looks good im glad to hear he's doing ok


thanks bro.. his paw looks good too no more swelling the shape of his toe is identical to how it was before all this happened


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Carriana said:


> Aw, Chino looks great! I love how his eye mask fades to a lighter color towards his ears  Can't wait to see how he grows into those new ears!


thank you! The ears look a little lighter than they are because they were shaved... He has a little buzzcut goin on hehe


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Leon said:


> Chino looks totally chill in the pictures.


yeah he has been eating and sleeping all day lol . who can blame him?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Very nice! He's gonna look great  I'm jealous.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> oohhh the ears are gonna look good. they look a little long, but they look good! u kept the bells, GOOD CALL hahah easier to maintain.  yay for chino, hes got his grown man ears


I know man.. He was gonna do the short crop but he told me that because of the shape of his ears, that they would be better off a little longer. I know his dome is gonna get huge, and his ears werent huge to start off with, so i think they will fit him just right! Im really happy with what a good job they did. He was doped up for the first couple days but hes on straight crate rest now. I dont want him thinking his paw is 100 before it actually is


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> Very nice! He's gonna look great  I'm jealous.


Dont be jealous haha.. Just consider mine having a buzzcut and your pups having a shag.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> Chino looks good with a full show crop.


thank you! i walked in and they were a hair longer than i had planned but they really fit his face! thanks again


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> thank you! i walked in and they were a hair longer than i had planned but they really fit his face! thanks again


I think he will grow into the beautifully.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Chino's ears look really good, nice good show crop. I bet he doesnt like the cone on his head.lol. Congrats to you and Chino.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Cain714 said:


> Chino's ears look really good, nice good show crop. I bet he doesnt like the cone on his head.lol. Congrats to you and Chino.


well i think HATES would be a good word to describe it lol but at least its clear so he can still see to either side. He gets it off on tuesday 

and no after care, his ears are good to go!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

StaffyDaddy said:


> thank you! i walked in and they were a hair longer than i had planned but they really fit his face! thanks again


Give em a bit to unswell. They look a bit tall, but Maes ears looked tall when I picked her up and she grew into them nicely.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yea, i heard the laser makes alot cleaner cut so it heels alot quicker and less care afterwards. Do you atleast have to apply any ontment or anything ?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Give em a bit to unswell. They look a bit tall, but Maes ears looked tall when I picked her up and she grew into them nicely.


im not too worried about it i think he looks handsome either way. i just thought it was bad ass how he wont need any tape


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Cain714 said:


> Yea, i heard the laser makes alot cleaner cut so it heels alot quicker and less care afterwards. Do you atleast have to apply any ontment or anything ?


not supposed to put anything on there until the sutures come out..(thats so that the "scab" can fall off naturally) but i do have to remove any gunk from the inside of his ears. locz told me itd be some work maintaining them, and i can tell you she was right! but at least he doesnt need tape


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice a good long crop looks great on staffys. Kudos for keeping the bell too it'll help the ears stand better.

Looks good!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BedlamBully said:


> Nice a good long crop looks great on staffys. Kudos for keeping the bell too it'll help the ears stand better.
> 
> Looks good!


stop hitting on my dog !

lol


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

The pictures you took look good! :cheers:


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Chino looks great! I like that laser cut. And it's always so much nicer to not have to tape them. I always hated that when I worked for a vet and dogs had to have their ears taped.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

oh wow man the ears look great! His head will broaden out quite a bite from now and they'll set just perfect. Staffy has the same crop as my Neela. Show crop with bell. I love it.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww Chino's ears look great. I can't wait to see his head all filled out and him grow into his ears. I personally like al onger crop on them and I to like the fact that you kept the bell. very nice. I'm glad to hear that his paw is ok too and that is back to normal.


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

He looks great congrats


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

oh chino is handsome!!!!!!


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

AWESOME I LOVE HIS CROP ITS WICKED COOL i love the longer with the bell with his head i am sure they will look amazing when he all manned out !:clap:


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

yup! i agree, the bell was a good choice. when he gets his grown man on, hell be lookin baddd


----------



## wrxnefx (May 2, 2009)

he looks awesome. i debated doing this for a while and i just made an appt to get my pup's ears done on wednesday.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

he looks good, and he'll grow into the ears sooo nice!!! 
looks like you got a good vet, alot do them really short when they are young and as the dog matures the ears seem to get too short, at least for my liking.


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

cute dog and those ears look pretty good. We got Chicos ears done and I kind of wish that we got Zeus's ears done but hes "bat ears" gives him lots of personality. Plus its hilarious when his ears are up and he does the turn the head to the side "what you talkin bout willis" look. Guarantee laugh every time


----------



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

That is a great looking job he did on those ears. I love the way they look. Now for a question for you. How short is the hunting crop. I plan on using my new pretty pitty to do some pig hunting.


----------

